# Opinions on economy sillosocks?



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

Just wondering what everybodys opinion are on economy sillosocks?? Dont have much money at the moment soo looking to get a decoyable spread at the cheapest possible way i can.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

I love them all you need is spray paint and glue to puth them together :beer:


----------



## jcnelsn1 (Oct 28, 2008)

I have 10 dozen mixed in my spread. I like them a lot. The assembly is really not that big of a deal. I did nothing with the head and used a giant sharpie to make an X on the tail. With that being said, I would not want to have to put 50 dozen together a few days before I planned to hunt.


----------



## SDOutdoorsman (Mar 9, 2009)

I have 600 Economy Sillosocks. Definetly the way to go if you want to save money. You definetly dont want to try to paint and assemble 500 or 600 in a week though. It takes some time to paint and assemble a large number of them.


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

do they look alright? and have you had any luck using them?


----------



## Snowgooseman__SD (Jan 22, 2010)

They look great. i put 15 dozen together in one day but the hand got sore from the stapler. and if you do get them i recommend using a torch to heat up the stake to stick through the head.


----------



## jcnelsn1 (Oct 28, 2008)

I agree, definitely heat up the stakes. I heat mine on the kitchen stove. Also get a good stapler and quality staples.

Yes, they work. Like I said, I just marked a black X on mine so they are not as detailed as the factory printed dekes, but I think probably just as effective. If you want to put more work into you can cut some stencils and paint them to look pretty much the same as the factories. If you want to paint them as blues, that is gonna take more work.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

teamshakeandbake said:


> do they look alright? and have you had any luck using them?


the one on the left is a printed 3d sentry. the one on the right is how i stenciled my econos.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

They work great.

I used a candle to heat up the stakes. They take time. If you are putting them together by yourself. You can do 10 doz in a night.

I would not use a marker I would paint them. It will take more time. But they will look better IMHO. But to each their own. I put stickers on all the heads but that is just me. You don't need the stickers. If the geese are close enough to see no pink on the bills they should be getting the hammer pulled on them.

I have 20 doz i use in my spread. and they work.

Here is a link if you have more time and want to paint them into blues. This is my link and I have done this. Works and looks great.

viewtopic.php?f=6&t=41910&p=323790&hilit=Summer+Project#p323790


----------



## Drundel (Nov 14, 2010)

For sure they are worth it. My brother did 20 dz. with a giant sharpee on a stencil. He would do a little each night while watching TV. Turned out great and super easy and much cheaper. I'm going to more trouble and painting mine. I have attached one of mine. I'm gonna paint the beak, just cause I want too, and then I'm on to the easy part.


----------



## Meyer8043 (Feb 25, 2010)

Drundel what kind of paint and what kind of stencil did you use to get such clean lines? Tried ultra flat krylon and painted twice and it was not black it was more gray also i had a lot of bleeding under the stencil even with a clean stencil???


----------



## Drundel (Nov 14, 2010)

Meyer8043 said:


> Drundel what kind of paint and what kind of stencil did you use to get such clean lines? Tried ultra flat krylon and painted twice and it was not black it was more gray also i had a lot of bleeding under the stencil even with a clean stencil???


Paint was just some flat black from HD and the gray (also from HD) was some I used to paint the bodies of my cranes and I have an air sprayer. The stencil was one I got a buddy to make for me. I bought one from ebay in this THIN material and I scanned it and added JB to it and then sent it to my buddy with his laser cutter. My metal stencil weighs a good 2 or 3 pounds and I also put some chunks of lead on it (5# or more). The key on the stencil is to get some material that is nice and heavy and is flat as well as whatever the bags are one to be flat too. My brother went to a craft store and found some plastic that he cut with an exact knife and used that as his stencil. If you are skilled with a dremel, I'd bet a lid to a rubbermaid tub would work too, just make sure its flat.


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

everything will kill anything on a given day. i will bet you there are more windsock decoys used than any others. you used to have some full bodies. did you sell them?


----------



## Firehunter (Feb 3, 2010)

i love them i use a black fabric paint maker from walmart. Much easier than spray paint you can do while watching TV.


----------

